# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Gescheurd trommelvlies

## blondie1963

Ik heb door een klap mijn trommelvlies gescheurd, waardoor ik erg veel last heb van allerlij klachten, is hier iets tegen te doen?of heeft iemand een goede tip om de klachten te verminderen,  :Frown:

----------


## ERNA

Hallo Blondie
Wat Zijn Je Klachten.en Ben Je Al Bij Een Arts Geweest.

----------

